# Biblical Hebrew: past perfect tense



## amirsherman

Shalom everyone,

Is there a specific way of expressing the past perfect tense in Biblical Hebrew? Do you use היה followed by a past tense verb?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ali Smith

No, you don't. You use the same forms you use to express the simple past, viz. _qatal_ and _wayyiqtol_. Witness:

וַתִּתְפְּשֵׂ֧הוּ בְּבִגְד֛וֹ לֵאמֹ֖ר שִׁכְבָ֣ה עִמִּ֑י וַיַּעֲזֹ֤ב בִּגְדוֹ֙ בְּיָדָ֔הּ וַיָּ֖נׇס וַיֵּצֵ֥א הַחֽוּצָה׃
וַיְהִי֙ כִּרְאוֹתָ֔הּ כִּֽי־עָזַ֥ב בִּגְד֖וֹ בְּיָדָ֑הּ וַיָּ֖נׇס הַחֽוּצָה׃
וַתִּקְרָ֞א לְאַנְשֵׁ֣י בֵיתָ֗הּ וַתֹּ֤אמֶר לָהֶם֙ לֵאמֹ֔ר רְא֗וּ הֵ֥בִיא לָ֛נוּ אִ֥ישׁ עִבְרִ֖י לְצַ֣חֶק בָּ֑נוּ בָּ֤א אֵלַי֙ לִשְׁכַּ֣ב עִמִּ֔י וָאֶקְרָ֖א בְּק֥וֹל גָּדֽוֹל׃
(בראשית לט יב-יד)

And she seized him by his garment saying, "Lie down with me." and he left his garment in her hand and fled and went outside.
And when she saw that he had left his garment in her hand and fled outside,
she summoned the men of her house and said to them, "Look, he brought us a Hebrew man only for him to make fun of us. He came to me in order to lie down with me and I shouted in a loud voice."

As you can see, both verbs express the past perfect.


----------



## Abaye

There are cases of היה + present tense (participle) that can be interpreted as either past perfect or past progressive. E.g:
וְאִישׁ הָיָה עֹמֵד אֶצְלִי
כִּי עַבְדְּךָ הָיָה יָרֵא אֶת השם
וְהַמֶּלֶךְ הָיָה מָעֳמָד בַּמֶּרְכָּבָה
וְעֹבַדְיָהוּ הָיָה יָרֵא אֶת השם
וְאַבְנֵר הָיָה מִתְחַזֵּק בְּבֵית שָׁאוּל
וְיוֹרָם הָיָה שֹׁמֵר בְּרָמֹת גִּלְעָד

Yet some or all of these examples may be disputed.
היה + past tense doesn't make sense in Hebrew (does it exist in any other language? Certainly not "he was went").


----------



## Drink

These are not past perfect though. They are past imperfective. Past perfect is another word for pluperfect, at least in English grammar terminology, which the OP is using.


----------



## Ali Smith

Here's another example of _qatal_ and _wayyiqtol_ expressing the past perfect:

וַיִּשְׁכַּ֤ב יוֹאָשׁ֙ עִם־אֲבֹתָ֔יו וְיָרׇבְעָ֖ם יָשַׁ֣ב עַל־כִּסְא֑וֹ וַיִּקָּבֵ֤ר יוֹאָשׁ֙ בְּשֹׁ֣מְר֔וֹן עִ֖ם מַלְכֵ֥י יִשְׂרָאֵֽל׃
וֶֽאֱלִישָׁע֙ חָלָ֣ה אֶת־חׇלְי֔וֹ אֲשֶׁ֥ר יָמ֖וּת בּ֑וֹ וַיֵּ֨רֶד אֵלָ֜יו יוֹאָ֣שׁ מֶלֶךְ־יִשְׂרָאֵ֗ל וַיֵּ֤בְךְּ עַל־פָּנָיו֙ וַיֹּאמַ֔ר אָבִ֣י ׀ אָבִ֔י רֶ֥כֶב יִשְׂרָאֵ֖ל וּפָרָשָֽׁיו׃
וַיֹּ֤אמֶר לוֹ֙ אֱלִישָׁ֔ע קַ֖ח קֶ֣שֶׁת וְחִצִּ֑ים וַיִּקַּ֥ח אֵלָ֖יו קֶ֥שֶׁת וְחִצִּֽים׃
וַיֹּ֣אמֶר ׀ לְמֶ֣לֶךְ יִשְׂרָאֵ֗ל הַרְכֵּ֤ב יָֽדְךָ֙ עַל־הַקֶּ֔שֶׁת וַיַּרְכֵּ֖ב יָד֑וֹ וַיָּ֧שֶׂם אֱלִישָׁ֛ע יָדָ֖יו עַל־יְדֵ֥י הַמֶּֽלֶךְ׃
וַיֹּ֗אמֶר פְּתַ֧ח הַחַלּ֛וֹן קֵ֖דְמָה וַיִּפְתָּ֑ח וַיֹּ֤אמֶר אֱלִישָׁ֤ע יְרֵה֙ וַיּ֔וֹר וַיֹּ֗אמֶר חֵץ־תְּשׁוּעָ֤ה לַֽיהֹוָה֙ וְחֵ֣ץ תְּשׁוּעָ֣ה בַאֲרָ֔ם וְהִכִּיתָ֧ אֶת־אֲרָ֛ם בַּאֲפֵ֖ק עַד־כַּלֵּֽה׃
וַיֹּ֛אמֶר קַ֥ח הַחִצִּ֖ים וַיִּקָּ֑ח וַיֹּ֤אמֶר לְמֶֽלֶךְ־יִשְׂרָאֵל֙ הַךְ־אַ֔רְצָה וַיַּ֥ךְ שָׁלֹשׁ־פְּעָמִ֖ים וַֽיַּעֲמֹֽד׃
וַיִּקְצֹ֨ף עָלָ֜יו אִ֣ישׁ הָאֱלֹהִ֗ים וַיֹּ֙אמֶר֙ לְהַכּ֨וֹת חָמֵ֤שׁ אוֹ־שֵׁשׁ֙ פְּעָמִ֔ים אָ֛ז הִכִּ֥יתָ אֶת־אֲרָ֖ם עַד־כַּלֵּ֑ה וְעַתָּ֕ה שָׁלֹ֥שׁ פְּעָמִ֖ים תַּכֶּ֥ה אֶת־אֲרָֽם׃
וַיָּ֥מׇת אֱלִישָׁ֖ע וַֽיִּקְבְּרֻ֑הוּ וּגְדוּדֵ֥י מוֹאָ֛ב יָבֹ֥אוּ בָאָ֖רֶץ בָּ֥א שָׁנָֽה׃
(מלכים ב יג יג-כ)


----------



## Drink

Past perfect does not mean past perfective. Past perfect means the same as pluperfect.

None of these are pluperfect.

Furthermore, not all of these are even perfective. ואלישע חלה את חליו seems more likely to be imperfective.


----------



## Ali Smith

וַיִּתֵּ֤ן יְהֹוָה֙ לְיִשְׂרָאֵ֔ל אֶ֨ת־כׇּל־הָאָ֔רֶץ אֲשֶׁ֥ר נִשְׁבַּ֖ע לָתֵ֣ת לַאֲבוֹתָ֑ם וַיִּרָשׁ֖וּהָ וַיֵּ֥שְׁבוּ בָֽהּ׃
(יהושע כא מא)

And Y----- gave to Israel all of the land that He had sworn to give to their fathers, and they inherited it and dwelled in it.


----------



## Drink

Yes that's a correct example. Same as עזב in your very first comment above (but not וינס).


----------



## Ali Smith

Why? Isn't וינס in the past perfect too?

וַתִּתְפְּשֵׂ֧הוּ בְּבִגְד֛וֹ לֵאמֹ֖ר שִׁכְבָ֣ה עִמִּ֑י וַיַּעֲזֹ֤ב בִּגְדוֹ֙ בְּיָדָ֔הּ וַיָּ֖נׇס וַיֵּצֵ֥א הַחֽוּצָה׃
וַיְהִי֙ כִּרְאוֹתָ֔הּ כִּֽי־עָזַ֥ב בִּגְד֖וֹ בְּיָדָ֑הּ וַיָּ֖נׇס הַחֽוּצָה׃
וַתִּקְרָ֞א לְאַנְשֵׁ֣י בֵיתָ֗הּ וַתֹּ֤אמֶר לָהֶם֙ לֵאמֹ֔ר רְא֗וּ הֵ֥בִיא לָ֛נוּ אִ֥ישׁ עִבְרִ֖י לְצַ֣חֶק בָּ֑נוּ בָּ֤א אֵלַי֙ לִשְׁכַּ֣ב עִמִּ֔י וָאֶקְרָ֖א בְּק֥וֹל גָּדֽוֹל׃
(בראשית לט יב-יד)

And she seized him by his garment saying, "Lie down with me." and he left his garment in her hand and fled and went outside.
And when she saw that he had left his garment in her hand and fled outside,
she summoned the men of her house and said to them, "Look, he brought us a Hebrew man only for him to make fun of us. He came to me in order to lie down with me and I shouted in a loud voice."


----------



## Drink

Ah I see now that it can be read two ways. With the cantillation marks, the verse seems to be structured this way:

ויהי כראותה כי עזב בגדו בידה, וינס החוצה

And it happened that when she saw that he had left his garment in her hand, he fled outside.


----------

